# Bread bowl invented!



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Bread bowl invented!*


A Birmingham food firm has invented a bowl made out of bread for people who hate washing up.

Butt Foods aims to be selling naan bowls filled with chicken tikka masala in supermarkets this year.

The idea is that diners enjoy a soup, chilli or curry - then eat the bowl too, reports the Daily Telegraph.

Managing director David Williams said: "Our banks, our investors all thought we were crackers. But we've now proved them wrong."

The company already supplies a chain of pubs with prawn cocktail-filled bread bowls and says that later this year a leading supermarket will stock its microwaveable naan bowl filled with chicken tikka masala.

Butt's bowls hold their shape for eight hours without going soggy.

The firm developed an industrial oven that is able to bake the inside of the bowl at the same time as the outside, giving it a "double crust".

Elaine Watson, from the magazine Food Manufacturer, said: "The bread bowl is one of the most innovative product launches in recent years."

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2672080.html?menu=


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Old news around here they have been using bread bowls for years.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"Butts Foods"...goes right to yer arse


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> A Birmingham food firm has invented a bowl made out of bread for people who hate washing up.


Yeah.. Washing a bowl, that can be a real nuisance.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully the time saved by not having to wash up is spent running all those carbs off.


----------

